# Plastic toys as docorations?



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

I was thinking about what kind of aquarium decorations to have for my future tank. I've decided on a natural look with rocks and fake plants. Then, I had a geeky idea that I almost want to try.

I would love to see a Pokemon themed aquarium blended into a natural themed aquarium. I know that a lot of cartoon characters end up as decorations, such as Sponge Bob, and was disappointed to see that no Pokemon decorations exist. I know some people use legos in their tanks after washing/soaking them in hot, hot, water. Could the same be used on Pokemon figurines? I don't know what kind of chemicals a plastic toy would give off over time and although chance are I won't make the tank or at least won't make it immediately if it is possible, I am curious.

I wouldn't put a whole lot in there. I would love to place in a few Starmie and Staryu, maybe a Squirtle and/or Magicarp, since these Pokemon look like actual aquatic creatures. I thought it would be fun to blend them into an otherwise natural tank.

I know that there are bath toys and rubber figures that would not be rough on the betta's fins but...the possible chemicals make me not want to try.


----------



## Fritz (Mar 1, 2012)

Legos might be OK because they are pure plastic but most figurines are painted. The paint they use on the toys are most likely not aquarium safe and could chip off or dissolve in the water harming your fish. However I'm not an expert so I'm not sure. If it were me I wouldn't chance it.


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Only used legos that have no paint and/or stickers. Figurines would be okay if they had a sealer. I don't known what it's called, but you'll paint it let dry and repeat. It seals the paint and works like a gloss and is fish safe.  try googling


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Interesting. I wouldn't use the the mini figures but rather the hard plastic ones that look...friendlier for an aquarium. How do you know what kind of paint or sealer was used?


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

check this link http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=96441


----------

